
Chrome specific text-highlighting as undue advantage - siddharthgoel88
https://twitter.com/siddharthgoel88/status/1280648094132998144
======
tantalor
Other browsers can implement it but they have not:
[https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096](https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096)

